# Afraid



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Battou (Jun 6, 2008)

1, 2,...3,.........4,.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Overread (Jun 6, 2008)

either you have some strange sheep breed (asleep) or some serious work in post production there

ps - not half as spooky as a river dolphin - they really don't have any eyes!
(pps - that last statment should possibly be in the past tense I think - River Dolphins I think are extinct now - or very very close to it!)


----------



## Miaow (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorta weird pic (the no eyes) - I'd be afraid also if I couldnt see.....


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

Battou said:


> 1, 2,...3,.........4,.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



and I thought you had an eye for detail.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry about the skip in response.  Was cracking myself up...



Overread said:


> either you have some strange sheep breed (asleep) or some serious work in post production there
> 
> ps - not half as spooky as a river dolphin - they really don't have any eyes!
> (pps - that last statment should possibly be in the past tense I think - River Dolphins I think are extinct now - or very very close to it!)



Welcome to my greyscale world of the mis-fit, tortured and tormented.



Miaow said:


> Sorta weird pic (the no eyes) - I'd be afraid also if I couldnt see.....



  -- Thanks Miaow.  Subtle surrealism.

I'm thinking of taking a month away from landscapes and doing some artistic exploration.


----------



## Battou (Jun 6, 2008)

abraxas said:


> and I thought you had an eye for detail.




Oh I cought it, I just did not want to throw it out there in the first reply, It's against the rules.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

When I first looked at this, I had to do a double take....no scratch that....a triple take.   Then I noticed the eyes (or lack thereof), and thought to myself "how wonderfully disturbing..."   Its like something from a science fiction/horror movie. 

NJ


----------



## Mullen (Jun 6, 2008)

I really like this photo.. and the metaphor it screams to me.


----------



## memento (Jun 6, 2008)

i knew cloning sheep was a bad idea


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think I'm very awake today. It wasn't until I read that last post and scrolled back up that I even noticed the lack of eyes!

Great idea for an unusual shot.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

So would this be "Blindness of the Lambs"?


----------



## Arch (Jun 6, 2008)

nice idea! :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

Battou said:


> Oh I cought it, I just did not want to throw it out there in the first reply, It's against the rules.



Cool. Thanks.  I do think it is a bit boring myself, until the tweak is noticed. Then it just goes from there.



NJMAN said:


> When I first looked at this, I had to do a double take....no scratch that....a triple take.   Then I noticed the eyes (or lack thereof), and thought to myself "how wonderfully disturbing..."   Its like something from a science fiction/horror movie.
> 
> NJ



That's what I was looking for!  Thank you.



Mullen said:


> I really like this photo.. and the metaphor it screams to me.



Thanks.  Looking at my shots I'm trying to consider, "What is there about this shot that would make me want to hang this on my wall at home or office?" Too bad I'm not a psychiatrist.



memento said:


> i knew cloning sheep was a bad idea



 Thank you.  



TrickyRic said:


> I don't think I'm very awake today. It wasn't until I read that last post and scrolled back up that I even noticed the lack of eyes!
> 
> Great idea for an unusual shot.



Although I prefer landscapes, I like to have fun with my B&W/greyscale work trying to evoke edgy, somewhat disturbing emotions, through subtle distortions.  



Big Mike said:


> So would this be "Blindness of the Lambs"?



 Yes.  Stay tuned for the sequel, "Silence of the Spams."


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

Arch said:


> nice idea! :thumbup:



Thanks Arch!

I just found out that tomorrow, there's a Wild Horse and Burro auction that I'd like to photograph for some oddities I have in mind.  These animals are pests out in the desert, so they round them up every year and sell them off. It's a silent auction and I'm hoping to come up with some bizarre stock to work with.  Maybe a touch of vivisection?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 6, 2008)

I am so damn slow.  I didn't realize they didnt' have eyes until I read the responces.  Jeesh, please strip my artistic priveledges from my NOW!!

Going for coffee


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I am so damn slow.  I didn't realize they didnt' have eyes until I read the responces.  Jeesh, please strip my artistic priveledges from my NOW!!
> 
> Going for coffee





One of my little fantasies is to have a B&W/greyscale exhibition and to taciturnly watch the visitors viewing at what appears to be at first, a wall of nondescript, mild and boring works.  "Why is this here?", they would ask of each display.  Then, on further examination they would say, "Jeesh, that is the weirdest, most disturbing thing I've ever seen!--How cool."  

I would have fat ladies with orange B52 style hairdos, and wearing yellow mumus, serving crumbled raisin oatmeal cookies, and bread sticks that look like fingers, with cheap red wine right out of the box. ... Uh,... yeah, all that. 


Hope you like it after your coffee.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 6, 2008)

i looked at the picture and then started reading replies and then had to go back and look at the lack of eyes. 
it looks great!!!!!

and id love to see the fat ladies with orange b52 style hairdos scenario!!!!!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 6, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i looked at the picture and then started reading replies and then had to go back and look at the lack of eyes.
> it looks great!!!!!
> 
> and id love to see the fat ladies with orange b52 style hairdos scenario!!!!!



I like the thing more the more I look at it.  I'm going to rework it a bit this weekend and get print made up for my office.  I only have one of my photos framed and hanging in here, this will make a very nice replacement.

Believe it or not, I do have an idea where I can get a FLiMM with B52HD shot.  It may be dangerous, and it will have to be in BW, but I think it's doable!  AND, at very best, one will be singing- Then, and only then, will it be over.  Wish me luck and Godspeed.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 6, 2008)

good luck and godspeed. 
when is this shoot going down? and when can we expect the results?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 6, 2008)

When I saw the title and a quick glance at the subject, I was guessing the farmer was approaching with a gleam in his eye and his wellies on. :lmao:

I see where you're going with this project.  Good luck and keep us in the loop.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 6, 2008)

i find this photo disturbing.
thank you.

i will tuck it into the macabre cubbies of my subconscious for display during one of my (not uncommon) sweat inducing nightmares.

i love it.

(did you do the brands too?...if so, it;s a wonderful addition)


----------



## flygning (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I might have nightmares...


----------



## abraxas (Jun 7, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> good luck and godspeed.
> when is this shoot going down? and when can we expect the results?



Rats. Curses. Foiled again.  I was taken down a notch (A WHOLE NOTCH) at dinner this evening. Found out since supposedly, I'm a grownup, I have certain responsibilities, and unfortunately, I won't be able to make the auction tomorrow.  Danm.



kundalini said:


> When I saw the title and a quick glance at the subject, I was guessing the farmer was approaching with a gleam in his eye and his wellies on. :lmao:
> 
> I see where you're going with this project.  Good luck and keep us in the loop.



The FLiMM w/B52HDs may still be a go, but will know more in a couple weeks. Will keep everyone posted.

& it will not be over until a FLiMM w/B52HD sings.  



SrBiscuit said:


> i find this photo disturbing.
> thank you.
> 
> i will tuck it into the macabre cubbies of my subconscious for display during one of my (not uncommon) sweat inducing nightmares.
> ...



You too?- I mean the sweat inducing nightmares. Sort of glad to hear someone else is slowly schlucking through the knee-high goop and tangled spider webs with me. I thought I heard agony and anguish (the Olsen twins?) in the dark. Must have been you.

The sheep were part of a flock I had to drive through a couple months ago. It was pretty cool. I had one dog leading me and another on my tailpipe keeping us all in order and from panicking.  The brands were nice and fresh.

Check it out; A week later I was north about one hundred miles or so.  I drove by a shepard's trailer with a dog that started chasing my truck.  Followed me for a good mile.  I went and did my photo thing then went on back.  Nearing the trailer the dog came at me again.  I sped up until I got a good fifty yards ahead. The dog slowed a bit.  I stopped and yelled out the window, "Hey a**hole, you want a ride?", and took off when the dog started running after me.  I slowed and yelled out the window again, "Hey a**hole, you want a ride?"  The dog came after me again.  I couldn't bring myself to do it again.  I was laughing so hard.  Darn healthy dog.  I haven't had that kind of fun since I was 19.



flygning said:


> I think I might have nightmares...



I'll listen for you.


----------

